# I am very puzzled and need help.



## aquariumdude (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. I have an s3 for Verizon, and I have been trying to root it and add recovery by trying to follow these steps from this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29256-tutorial-rootrecoverybootloader-unlockicsjb-verizon-galaxy-s-iii/

The thing is in step 4 when it asks to flash the VRALEC bootloader via Odin, it always fails. It says it fails and something about a NAND write start? I have used almost every version of Odin to flash the bootloader, tried many USB cables, USB ports, and have even tried to restart both my computer and phone but it always says it fails. I have followed all the steps and have even followed this to help me flash with Odin:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Odin_mode

I have no idea what is going on. Thank you.


----------



## Mudokon (Apr 17, 2012)

If your Verizon S3 is updated to the latest Over The Air 4.3 you are screwed.

Samsung released KNOX which forever locks your bootloader.

The only option you have now is using sideboot, which can only use custom touchwiz roms, nothing like CM11 or AOKP.


----------



## aquariumdude (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh I understand. So there's no workaround or anything to bypass this? Is anyone working on it? Thank you for the reply.


----------



## 1drummernamedmarcus (Jun 13, 2014)

delete

Sent from my MARCUS! using Tapatalk


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Now you can root it:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2784249


----------

